# NAD Marshall JCM 2000



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

So about two weeks ago my band played a show and after the show our amp got stolen. Tried out a couple amps i really wanted the Orange Rockerverb 100 but couldn't afford it right away. So i narrowed it down to Marshall. I was looking at the DSL 100 or 50. Had found one at the other end of town, Then came across this TSL 100 and got it for 900 bucks. Ive read a bunch of reviews on the amp. alot and i mean alot of people have a hate on for this amp, dont see why so far. Maybe because im not a Marshall purist but who knows. Ive recorded 8 songs with the amp already sounds better than anything we have done so far. Im incredibly happy with the amp so far. I was also playing around with a dual rec and i like the TSL 100 alot more. The dual rec has alot more balls then the tsl has. At the end of the day i liked the TSL better so i ended up getting it and havnt regretted it yet.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Congrats. I don't know what it's replacing, but that's a very substantial amp, and you got a good deal.

The other guitarist in my band has the JCM900, another black sheep of the Marshall family, and both of us love its sound. Makes you wonder what everyone else is hearing sometimes.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Take all the reviews with a large grain of salt, also know that many people do not know how to set up an amp to get the right tone.
That is a great amp and i was able to dial it in pretty easy although it was to loud for me. Meaning at home, it needed a bit more volume than others to get a decent tone.

That and a TS-? is amazing, one of the guys has one with this setup and its amazing in a jam situation.
Congrats!!

How did you get your amp stolen, from the venue or out of your car?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Congrats, that's a good price!

One of my friends in high school got a JCM 900 halfstack, that thing IS punk music, with his SG I loved it (and him playing haha). The guy who gave me my JSX replaced it with a TSL100 head and 2x orange PPC412's, he liked his rig. I used a DSL 50? to play an open mic last year, and I couldn't dial in a satisfying metal tone w/ my LP studio to save my life - boosted the amp too. I think I'm one of those "Vintage marshall" guys, but I like my modern Mesa's hehe.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

The only thing that matters is if you're happy with it once it's dialed in. 
I'm a bit of a Marshall 'purist' myself, but the tone I chase may not be the one you chase. 
And seriously, there are tons of good amps that may not get any love on the internet that you can get great tone out of.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats on the New amp man. i'm a purist to...i actually got a head like yours about 4 or 5 years ago...never could get to SOUND marshall for my taste, and WAY to many bells and whistles.... but the only thing that matthers like Dwagar sais...is that you found YOUR tone

Curious doh..what amp did you get stolen?


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats on the new amp... I had a TSL 60 for a while last year and it was a pretty impressive amplifier... It's flexibility is especially cool - having three channels on your amp is the best afaic! I let mine go after my wife bought me my Mesa Mark V for Christmas, but I was pretty happy with the JCM2000 - it just couldn't compete with Boogie's uber-amp for versatility or tone in my rig... still, gotta have a Marshall; I'm chasing a JCM800 right now...


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

The Mesa Mark V seems like a very impressive amp havnt played one yet but done a bit of reasearch on it. The amp i had before was nothing special it was just a peavey valve King. But it was doing the job and was allowing me to save up for my orange but i got forced kinda of early to get a new amp. The amp got stolen from the venue. I dont know why casue im pretty sure for like 800 bucks you can get a valve king half stack new. Jcm 800 would be pretty sick wouldnt mind one, one day but for now i really like having the 3 channels. The biggest reason i liked the marshall over the dual rec is i found the dual red way to loose when i started chugging. I had it on tite instead of spongy and then had it on diode instead of tube distortion but just couldnt get it close to as tight and the marshall was getting right off the bat. Maybe if i spent longer playing with the mesa i could of got it but who knows i spent about 10 min with the marshall and got a satisfying tone right away.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

lol...it looks like the 2 heads are fighing to see who has the most knobs!

Congrats on your new purchase. I always like to see ppl getting their tone out of amps that not everyone is using.

Can you post some of the recordings you made with it?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Loose dual eh?

sounds like "bass above 2" and not boosting/high gain - itis.

still stoked you like your amp!

PS: the dual has more knobs.


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

in total the dual has more knobs but on the front the marshall has more the dual has 20 and the marshall has 21 but the dual has a couple extra on the back of the amp which the marshall doesn't. As for recordings they are still in the begginging phases and i dont have acces to them our drummer has them all on his computer. As soon as i can get some access ill try to get ahold of some recordings and ill post them. also not sure if people care but when i do post the recordings i was using an orange 4x12 as the cab.


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

Diablo said:


> lol.
> 
> Can you post some of the recordings you made with it?


so i know im reving an old thread but the recordings finally got finished we procrastinate alot but so far there are two songs on our myspace that have been recorded with the TSL the cab was an Orange with Vintage 30's Not Even Death on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads hope you enjoy. aslo remember myspace degrades even lower than mp3 so some quality was lost.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

very nice amp! congrats! i've seen lots of guys with JCM2000's and they've sounded great...tone is how its made...and by the sounds of it...you've got it down!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Diablo said:


> lol...it looks like the 2 heads are fighing to see who has the most knobs!


By my count the marshall wins by 1 knob and 4 buttons. LOL congrats on the cool new amp.


----------

